# Smear after a Miscarriage



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

HI Girls 

Wondering do any of you know when you can have a smear after a miscarriage, 

I miscarried at 7wks and that was 2 weeks ago. i had a smear yesterday and the nurse wasnt sure but she said sure it cant do u any harm and do it anyway, i was keen on getn one done because it has been 3 years and i was due to get one the month i got pregnant. 

She said it might come back insuffient sample as i had a D and C and all the cells have been cleared away if i sound right.

Any similar situations


----------

